# NJ, Montclair - Abram and his companions need reinforcements!



## matt34145 (Feb 20, 2005)

Abram the Ranger led his small band across the open field careful to avoid the undead patrols out tonight.  Their bodies ached with the wounds they suffered the night before when the dead first rose from their graves and ravaged this small village.  If only they could get to the graveyard and stop Nedrezar the Undead Lord from raising more zombies, the villagers hiding out in the Church of Light might have a chance to survive the night.  

Suddenly, Abram spotted another group of undead cutting across the field from the graveyard towards the church.  With a sinking feeling he realized that this group was led by two Ju-ju zombies.  Combined with the hoard of zombies already surrounding the church the rest of his party and the villagers inside wouldn't stand a chance.  He looked over at Captain Miles of the King's Guard and his other companion, Wilhelm the Fire Mage.  All three knew what they must do . . . 

Abram and his companions need reinforcements!  Weekly D&D game in Verona, NJ (next to Montclair) looking for 1-2 additional players.  Email matt34145 at yahoo.com to discuss more details.


----------

